# [OOC] Anyone wanna play some Stars without Number? [Recruiting Closed]



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 9, 2020)

_"Get yourself a ship, and a crew.."   No wait, that's taken...._

So I've been thinking about running a Stars without Number game.   I've never ran or played the system, but I've read it and it familiar enough OSR stuff.

I'm thinking a crew of traders/smugglers, yeah stolen from firefly (it works well for RPG) but I'm open to a lot of ideas from players about what you want to play.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 9, 2020)

I am interested in this, although I'm not sure I can fully commit. It seems like a fun and rather simple system, and I love space games!


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 9, 2020)

I'd be keen, I too have read it but not yet played it - what kind of posting rate are you expecting?

Okay Updated Character to Warrior Gunslinger
(original Expert is in the Spoilers)

*Kore Palliaq*

*




Spacer: Wandering Gunslinger seeking vegeance*
Kore grew up on a Mining Station in orbit of a Gas Giant where he initially spent time as a hull monkey, his natural agility and smarts helping him to thrive without having to talk to too many others.
Kore’s older brother Tarvos worked security patrolling the mine bases scattered throughout the 79 moons and asteroids orbiting his homeworld.
Tarvos worried about his little brother and often called Kore in to join his patrol crew, tending the ships structural systems and helping where he could. It was during these times Kore learnt to shoot and the basics of piloting. He also got to join the drops the crews would make to Mine bases, some of them no more than a rough two man bunker on some forsaken asteroid.

It was in one such patrol through the outer moons, just as they were readying for the return league home, that Tarvos and the crew got caught unawares by a pirate attack led by Anek Ruul, _the Butcher of Mimnos_, one of the systems most wanted criminals. The attack was so unexpected that despite their efforts the defending crew was quickly overwhelmed.
Kore had been in the shuttle bay when the attack came and so avoided the initial blast damage. He tried what he could to do damage control, but with most of the crew lost it was too much. Pushing into the fire Kore soon came across his injured, dying brother - Tarvos ordered Kore to leave and so donning a drop suit Kore jettisoned, exerting himself to reach the surface of the nearest rock. Luckily he was able to locate an old miners bunker, where he was able to find shelter and send a distress signal.
Three days later Kore was picked up and he vowed then to hunt down and kill Anek Ruul...

*Goal*: To avenge his brothers death by killing the Butcher of Mimnos:Anek Ruul,

*Statistics*
Str 14 +1 Dex 15 +1 (13+2 spacer) Con 11 Int15 +1 Wis 12 Cha 8
HP 7 Att +1
AC 15 (Ironhide)
Physical 14
Evasion 14
Mental 15

Skill Fix 0 Exert 0 Shoot 0 Survival 0

*Gunslinger* (Warrior Combat Focus) Gain Shoot as a bonus skill. You can draw or holster a *Stowed ranged weapon as an On Turn action*. You may *add your Shoot skill level to a ranged weapon’s damage roll*.
_*Ironhide*_ - adapting to the intense plasma field around his Homeworld has given his people a tough outer hide.
*Wanderer*: Gain Survive as a bonus skill. You can convey basic ideas in all the common languages of the sector. You can *always find free transport to a de- sired destination for yourself and a small group of your friends* provided any traffic goes to the place. Finding this transport takes no more than an hour, but it *may not be a strictly legitimate* means of travel and may require working passage.
*Combat Focus *You gain a free level in a combat-related focus associated with your background.
Warriors Luck - Once per scene, as an Instant ability, you can either choose to *negate a successful attack roll against you or turn a missed attack roll you made into a successful hit*. You can use this ability after the dice are rolled, but it cannot be used against environmental damage, effects without an attack roll, or hits on a vehicle you’re occupying.
Warrior HP You gain two extra maximum hit points at each character level.

*Equipment*
Laser Rifle (1d10 damage), Semi auto Pistol (1d6+1), Monoblade Knife (1d6 damage), Vacc Suit, Atmofilter
Backpack: Ammunition, A cells, Compad, Survival kit, Metatool 300 cr

*


Spoiler



Spacer:Expert Specialist (Systems Maintenance)


*


Spoiler



Kore grew up on a Mining Station in orbit of a Gas Giant.
Agile and Smart, Kore learnt his trade working the outer hulls of Mining Ships where his natural technical talent thrived and he didnt have to talk to too many people. He is comfortable in a Vacc suit, happily clambering around a ships hull and he enjoyed the thrill of the shuttle drops the Mine crews would make to the scattered moons and asteroids orbiting his homeworld.

*Statistics*
Str 14 +1 Dex 15 +1 (13+2 spacer) Con 11 Int15 +1 Wis 12 Cha 8
HP 5 Att +0 Physical 14 Evasion 14 Mental 15 AC 15 (Ironhide)
Skill Fix 1 (Specialist) Pilot 0 Program 0 Exert 0
_*Ironhide*_ - adapting to the intense plasma field around his Homeworld has given his people a tough outer hide.
_*Specialist*_ Roll 3d6 and drop the lowest die for all Fix skill checks.
*Expert* Once per scene, you can reroll a failed skill check, taking the new roll if it’s better.
When you advance an experience level, you gain a bonus skill point that can be spent on any non-combat, non-psychic skill. You can save this point to spend later if you wish.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm not sure about posting rate I've honestly been out of play by post for several years now, but pretty frequent would be good for me, like 1 a day maybe?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 10, 2020)

I love space themed systems.  Never played this system will need to look it over but I’m interested.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks like an interesting system. I like the hit point level up mechanic. Might steal it.

I also noticed this, not that it would affect this game: Worlds Without Number


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 10, 2020)

I kickstarted Worlds Without Number  just cuz even if I never play it, OMG tables and table!


So looks like we're getting enough interest.   What kind of game would people be interested in playing.  I know I said smuggler traders, but thinking it over I'd like to add more exploration into it, what do you guys think of that, what interests you all?


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 10, 2020)

Smugglers, exploration - both sound fun to me!


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 11, 2020)

Smugglers out on the unexplored frontier sounds good, some stuff to salvage and mysteries to discover are always welcome


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 11, 2020)

Either or both or something else is fine.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 11, 2020)

I am down for both.  Smuggling and exploration would be fun.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 12, 2020)

I would be interested. I haven't played the system either, but I own the PDF. Would have to review it.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 12, 2020)

Strength: 3D6 = [4, 1, 3] = 8
Dexterity: 3D6 = [5, 1, 1] = 7
Constitution: 3D6 = [2, 3, 5] = 10
Intelligence: 3D6 = [5, 5, 6] = 16
Wisdom: 3D6 = [2, 2, 2] = 6
Charisma: 3D6 = [6, 5, 6] = 17

So super smart and personable. I can bump one of these up to 14 though.

Background: 1D20 = [13] = 13

LOL That's a Politician. Figures well with the attributes  So with that background roll, I think I will replace the Wisdom 6 with the 14.

Class: 1 Expert; 2 Psychic; 3 Warrior; 4 Adventurer

Class: 1D4 = [3] = 3

So a Warrior Politician.

Hit Points: 1D6+2 = [2]+2 = 4

Starting credits: 2D6 = [1, 1] = 2

200 starting credits. I am rolling terribly for this character... I think I will take the Blade package and shift out the armor for credits. (I took the Ironhide focus).


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 12, 2020)

*Name:* Maverick
*Gender: *Male
*Age: *25
*Languages:* Mandate (English), Chinese
*Appearance*

*Hair: *Dirty blonde
*Eyes: *Blue
*Skin: *Tanned
*Description: *Lean and wiry, almost scrawny.


*Level:* 1
*XP:* 0/3
*Skill Points earned:* 0

*Armor Class:* 15
*Hit Points:* 4
*Attack Bonus:* +1

*Melee:* +1
*Ranged:* -2
*Unarmed:* -2

*Saves*

*Physical* 15
*Evasion* 14
*Mental* 14


*Attributes*
Strength 8 (+0)
Dexterity 7 (-1)
Constitution 10 (+0)
Intelligence 16 (+1)
Wisdom 14 (+1)
Charisma 17 (+1)

*Skills*
Connect 0
Lead 0
Stab 0
Talk 0

*Class Abilities: Warrior*

*Ironhide 1:* The benefits of this focus don’t stack with armor, though Dexterity or shield modifiers apply.
You have an *innate Armor Class of 15 plus half your character level*, rounded up.

*Once per scene*, as an *Instant* ability, you can either choose to *negate a successful attack roll against you or turn a missed attack roll you made into a successful hit.* You can use this ability after the dice are rolled, but it cannot be used against environmental damage, effects without an attack roll, or hits on a vehicle you’re occupying.
You gain *two extra maximum hit points* at each character level.


*Equipment*

Monoblade (1d8+1; Shock 2/AC 15)
Stun baton (1d8; Shock 1/AC 15)
Thermal knife (1d6)
Mag Pistol (2d6+1, 100/300, 6 shots)
Backpack (TL0)
Ammo 20 rounds
Compad
Lazarus patch
Low Light goggles
Type A power cell (1 week)



*Readied: *4/4
*Stowed:* 4/8
*Credits:* 520

*Background

Goal:* The good life. Credits, women, pleasure

Maverick was born in a hardscrabble urban world where much of society had fallen apart. Gangs fought for control over territory. Maverick wasn’t a particularly good fighter, but he was blessed with two things: a magical mouth and a genetic mutation that left him nearly bulletproof. Maverick was able to parlay this into political power when he brokered a coalition of gangs under his leadership. His rule lasted a good couple of years until Maverick’s penchant for beautiful women led him to sleep with the girl of one of the other coalition members. Maverick determined it might be best for him to seek opportunities off-world for a while, out among the stars.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 12, 2020)

So Maverick is a Face. Could work as a captain character (but doesn't need to be. Not necessarily angling for a certain position.)


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 12, 2020)

Do you want everyone to roll for their character? 

I'm interested to see what that would result in, but also anxious that I wouldn't like the character.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 12, 2020)

there's an option in the book for taking a standard array if you don't want to roll, we'll use that rule.    you can choose to roll or use the array.  (don't have the book with me right now so can't give page number)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 12, 2020)

Which version of the game are you running?  Just want to make sure I am looking at the correct version as everyone else.  The one I was able to get was the revised edition.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 12, 2020)

Oh wow I totally forgot to mention I'm going off the revised version.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 12, 2020)

I figured as much but did not want to make assumptions.  I also rolled my stas.

_: 3D6 = [5, 4, 3] = 12
3D6 = [2, 3, 6] = 11
3D6 = [3, 1, 6] = 10
3D6 = [6, 1, 6] = 13
3D6 = [6, 4, 6] = 16
3D6 = [2, 6, 3] = 11


I will I'll read everything over more tonight and hopefully get a character up by tomorrow.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 12, 2020)

Alright, I’ve decided to roll stats too. 

Stats in order: 3D6 = [4, 6, 2] = 12
3D6 = [2, 4, 2] = 8
3D6 = [6, 5, 3] = 14
3D6 = [4, 3, 3] = 10
3D6 = [4, 1, 1] = 6
3D6 = [6, 4, 2] = 12

Good rolls! Although I may change that Wis 6 into a 14; gotta think about that. 

Edit: Wait, with modifiers being different from what I’m used to, that 14 might suit Str or Dex better... Hmm. More thinking.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 13, 2020)

Cool. I'm willing to rework Maverick into an Expert rather than a Warrior, too, if that is wanted. Would probably have to change out his equipment pack again to make sure to get armor if I do that. Or even a psychic. He'd probably do really well with that, too.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 13, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> Cool. I'm willing to rework Maverick into an Expert rather than a Warrior, too, if that is wanted. Would probably have to change out his equipment pack again to make sure to get armor if I do that. Or even a psychic. He'd probably do really well with that, too.




I liked the idea of Warrior Noble Face man, but your choice 

I’m keen on some Ship to Ship combat which means we need someone with Pilot skill on Bridge, Fix on Engineering, Program on Comms and Shoot on Gunnery plus a Captain with good Lead to build the command points.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 13, 2020)

Well, Maverick has Lead. He's just not good at the Warrior bits, other than being hard to hurt LOL Unless I move that 14 from Wisdom to Str or Dex. But that tanks his Wisdom to 6 and he becomes less socially intuitive.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 13, 2020)

So I rolled for background and got spacer. I was going to roll for skills. I am leaning towards psychic or adventurer as my class. I should have a rough draft of my character to post soon.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 13, 2020)

So I am going to be a Spacer Psychic.  I rolled skills and have program and exert on top of fix.  So I can see him being the ships mechanic.  I am looking over foci and wanted to see what concepts everyone else has.  I can lean into my concept and take Tinker as my focus or I can pick up a different foci to round out the team if we are missing something.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 13, 2020)

I won't be able to study the book much for a few days. Minor eye problem.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 13, 2020)

That's ok man I'm not really ready to start the game before the weekend

Hope the eye gets better


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 13, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> Well, Maverick has Lead. He's just not good at the Warrior bits, other than being hard to hurt LOL Unless I move that 14 from Wisdom to Str or Dex. But that tanks his Wisdom to 6 and he becomes less socially intuitive.



Dex for a Gunslinger 

If you do want to go Expert, I’d be happy to go Warrior - I’ll have Kore doing security patrols for the Mining Company making him a Gunslinger, then Starfarer will net him Pilot for his security patrols. 
It was in one such patrol though the outer moons of his Homeworld that Kore, his brother Tarvos and their crew were attacked by the pirate Anek Ruul. Despite their efforts Kore’s crew was overwhelmed and slaughtered, Kore jettisoned, exerting himself to drop to the surface of the nearest moon, Luckily he was able to locate an old miners bunker, where he was able to shelter and send a distress signal. He also vowed to hunt down and kill Anek Ruul...


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 13, 2020)

So far I've rolled my background Pilot, which is certainly helpfull. Then rolled to gain +2 Physical (strength), trade-0, and pilot-1. So a very competent pilot so far.  

Gonna roll some more later. Considering either Warrior or Expert. 

Ol' Jack is an elderly man, and I'm pretty sure he's too old for this ****.  Rest of his personality will evolve as more details come forward.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 13, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> So far I've rolled my background Pilot, which is certainly helpfull. Then rolled to gain +2 Physical (strength), trade-0, and pilot-1. So a very competent pilot so far.




So my new backstory has Kore rescued from an Asteroid where he was stranded after pirate attack - since you’re a pilot maybe you could be the one who picked him up?


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 13, 2020)

Tonguez said:


> So my new backstory has Kore rescued from an Asteroid where he was stranded after pirate attack - since you’re a pilot maybe you could be the one who picked him up?




That’s a great idea! Fits my idea of a cranky old man who cannot stop helping people concept nicely.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 13, 2020)

Okay I’va changed my class to Spacer: Warrior Gunslinger and changed my stats and back story too. (The older ones there in spoilers for comparison)
On top of Shoot, I’ve got Fix and Pilot as extra skills so can help on the Bridge, Guns or even Engineering if need be.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 13, 2020)

Here is what I have so far.  Working on background and such.

*Name:* Magnus Eriksson
*Gender: *Male
*Age: *28
*Languages:* Mandate (English)
*Appearance*

*Hair: *Brown
*Eyes: *Blue
*Skin: *Pale
*Description: *


*Level:* 1
*XP:* 0/3
*Skill Points earned:* 0

*Armor Class:
Hit Points:* 6
*Attack Bonus:* +0

*Melee:* +0
*Ranged:* +0
*Unarmed:* +0

*Saves*

*Physical* 14
*Evasion* 15
*Mental* 13

*Attributes*
Strength 12 (+0)
Dexterity 11 (+0)
Constitution 14 (+1)
Intelligence 13 (+0)
Wisdom 18 (+2)
Charisma 11 (+0)

*Skills*
Fix-1
Exert-0
Program-0
Sneak-0
Teleportation-1

*Class Abilities: Psychic*

*Tinker 1:* Gain Fix as a bonus skill. Your Maintenance score is doubled, allowing you to maintain twice as many mods. Both ship and gear mods cost only half their usual price in credits, though pretech salvage requirements remain the same.

*Effort: 4*, You  have  an  Effort score, which can be used to fuel psychic abilities. Your maximum Effort is equal to 1 plus your highest psychic skill plus the better of your Wisdom or Constitution modifiers. Even with a penalty, your maximum Effort cannot be lower than 1

*Psychic Techniques:*

*Core Technique- Personal Apportation 1* The psychic can teleport up to 100 meters.
*Proficient Apportation 1* Personal Apportation now counts as a Move action, though it still can be performed only once per round. Apportations of 10 meters or less no longer require Effort to be Committed, though any augments to the technique must still be paid for normally.

*Equipment*

Monoblade Knife (1d6; Shock 1/AC 15)
Laser Pistol (1d6; 100/300;  Mag 10)
Armored Undersuit (AC 13)
Backpack (TL0)
6 units of spare parts
Postech toolkit
4 type A cells
Dataslab
Metatool


*Readied: *4/4
*Stowed:* 5/8
*Credits:* 200

*Background:*
Magnus was born on a deep belt mining station. He spent his childhood in the cramp confined spaces and recycled air. His parents ran the maintenance crew. When he wasn't in school he was helping them or exploring the station. At 13 he had his first incident. He had dozed off in class and woke up on deck 3s main airlock. He had jumped halfway across the station because he was dreaming of riding on the tramp freighter that had docked there the other week. After that everything changed. His friends stopped talking to him. Psychics weren't persecuted on the station like on some worlds but he could still see the fear in peoples eyes when he was around. His parents even treated him differently. They were distant, afraid like everyone else. When the representative from the <Need Org Name> arrived on station to interview him Magnus knew he was going to be leaving his home. He spent 10 years at the academy. He learned to control his powers and opened up the freedom he had craved so much as a child on station. Once he graduated he hopped onto a ship and took to the stars.

*Goal:*Freedom and exploration

Skill Rolls:  Growth 1d6, Learning 2d8
_: 1D6 = [4] = 4
1D8 = [3] = 3
1D8 = [7] = 7

Hit Points:
_: 1D6 = [5] = 5


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 14, 2020)

I think I will make Maverick an Expert then, given we have a real Warrior.

Hm... Considering rolling for skills rather than picking, since I get the extra roll that could go for Growth. That means might lose Lead or Connections.

Growth: 1D6 = [5] = 5
Learning: 1D8 = [4] = 4
Learning: 1D8 = [4] = 4

Connect 0 and Lead 1. Nice!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 14, 2020)

*Name:* Maverick
*Gender: *Male
*Age: *25
*Languages:* Mandate (English), all languages common to the sector
*Appearance*

*Hair: *Dirty blonde
*Eyes: *Blue
*Skin: *Tanned
*Description: *Lean and wiry, almost scrawny.


*Level:* 1
*XP:* 0/3
*Skill Points earned:* 0

*Armor Class:* 13
*Hit Points:* 2
*Attack Bonus:* +0

*Melee:* -1
*Ranged:* -1
*Unarmed:* -1

*Saves*

*Physical* 15
*Evasion* 14
*Mental* 14


*Attributes*
Strength    8    (+0)
Dexterity    7    (-1)
Constitution    10    (+0)
Intelligence    16    (+1)
Wisdom    14    (+1)
Charisma    17    (+1)

*Skills*
Connect    0    (2d6+1)
Lead        1    (2d6+2)
Shoot        0    (2d6-1)
Talk         1    (2d6+2)

*Class Abilities: Expert*

Diplomat Focus
*Level 1:*  Gain Talk as a bonus skill. You *speak all the languages common* to the sector and can *learn new ones to a workable level in a week, becoming fluent in a month.* *Reroll 1s on any skill check dice related to negotiation or diplomacy.*

*Once per scene*, you can *reroll a failed skill check*, taking the new roll if it’s better.
When you *advance *an experience level, you *gain a bonus skill point* that can be spent on any non-combat, non-psychic skill. You can save this point to spend later if you wish.


*Equipment*

Secure Clothing (AC 13)
Compad
Mag Pistol (2d6+1 damage; 100/300, Shots 6
Ammo 20 rounds

Stun baton (1d8 damage; Shock 1/AC 15)
Low light goggles
Type A Power Cell

Lazarus patch


*Readied: *4/4
*Stowed:* 0/8
*Credits:* 0

*Background

Goal:* The good life. Credits, women, pleasure

Maverick is the son of a powerful politician in a relatively advanced world. Always a smooth talker, he was being groomed to follow in his father’s footsteps. However, his penchant for gambling, drinking, and womanizing constantly got him into trouble until he finally slept with the wrong woman, the wife of a powerful rival politician. It was decided that for the good of his continued health, it might be best if Maverick left for a while.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 14, 2020)

2 hit points. Wow... I should start rolling up my new character now LOL Maybe a doctor.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 15, 2020)

So, so far we have a Gunslinger Warrior, an Expert Face, and a teleporty Psychic.   

You guys are starting to sound like a crew to pull heists...


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 15, 2020)

Wasn't that the whole point?  Gotta have something to smuggle!


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 15, 2020)

Still a lot to do, but here's my character so far.
Edit: I think the mechanical stuff is all done. Will add a small bio later.

*Ol' Jack*






*Name:* Jackson "Ol' Jack" Appleton
*Gender: *Male
*Age: *59
*Languages:* Mandate (English)
*Appearance*

*Hair: *Grey
*Eyes: *Green
*Skin: *White
*Description: *Scruffy, wrinkled and old, but wiry strong.


*Level:* 1
*XP:* 0/3
*Skill Points earned:* 0

*Armor Class:* 13
*Hit Points:* 9
*Attack Bonus:* +1

*Melee:* +2
*Ranged:* +1
*Unarmed:* +1

*Saves*

*Physical* 14
*Evasion* 15
*Mental* 14


*Attributes*
STR 14 (+1)
DEX 8 (+0)
CON 14 (+1)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 14 (+1)
CHA 12 (+0)

*Skills*
Fix-0
Pilot-1
Shoot-0
Trade-0

*Class Abilities: Warrior*

Combat Focus: Close Combatant
Level 1: Gain any combat skill (Shoot). Can use pistol-sized ranged weapons in melee. Ignore Shock damage from assaillants.

Once per scene as an Instant ability, you can either choose to negate a successful attack roll against you or turn a missed attack roll you made into a success. You can use this ability after the dice are rolled, but it cannot be used against environmental damage, effects without an attack roll, or hits to a vehicle.
Gain +2 maximum hit points per level.
*Focus*

Die Hard
Level 1: Gain +2 maximum hit points per level. You automatically stabilize if mortally wounded by anything smaller than a Heavy weapon.


*Equipment*

Gunslinger equipment package:
Laser Pistol (1d6 damage)
Armored Undersuit (AC 13)
Monoblade Knife (1d6 damage)
8 type A Cells
Backpack (TL0)
Compad
100 credits


*Background: Pilot*

Free skill: Pilot-0
Growth: 
(2) +2 Physical (strength)

Learning: 
(8) Trade-0
(5) Pilot-1

*Goal:* Money; to live a comfortable life.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 15, 2020)

Still haven't been able to read through chargen. I rolled stats but I'm embarassed by them:

_: 3D6 = [5, 2, 6] = 13
3D6 = [4, 3, 5] = 12
3D6 = [6, 4, 3] = 13
3D6 = [5, 2, 5] = 12
3D6 = [3, 6, 4] = 13
3D6 = [2, 4, 1] = 7


I almost have to put the 14 in charisma, right? Or one of the 12s and just play someone grumpy.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 15, 2020)

Those stats are really good


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 15, 2020)

Moon_Goddess said:


> Those stats are really good



I know. I should go for something jack-of-all-trade-ish.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 15, 2020)

Yeah, play another grumpy old guy! We’ll be best friends. 

Not that anyone would think that if they heard us bickering about everything...


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 15, 2020)

I've watched Grace and Frankie, I assume the bickering old men are about to make out.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 16, 2020)

...not what I was going for, but that could be another cool thing!


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 16, 2020)

So in the Warrior Class Abilities, it says I gain two extra maximum hit points per level. Is that included in the starting maximum hit points of 1d6+2, or is that on top of it?

Either way, with the +1 from Con and the Die Hard focus, Ol' Jack is pretty darn hard to kill... (Hitpoints: 1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9. 11 if those 2 are extra.)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 19, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Still haven't been able to read through chargen. I rolled stats but I'm embarassed by them:
> 
> _: 3D6 = [5, 2, 6] = 13
> 3D6 = [4, 3, 5] = 12
> ...



Technically when you roll, you roll in order, so... But you do get a free 14 to put somewhere. Those are really good stats, though, especially if you replace that 7.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 19, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> So in the Warrior Class Abilities, it says I gain two extra maximum hit points per level. Is that included in the starting maximum hit points of 1d6+2, or is that on top of it?
> 
> Either way, with the +1 from Con and the Die Hard focus, Ol' Jack is pretty darn hard to kill... (Hitpoints: 1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9. 11 if those 2 are extra.)



The 1d6+2 includes the 2 from Warrior.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 19, 2020)

I like a Firefly type crew. Jack of all trades, master of none. If a heist keeps the ship flying...


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 19, 2020)

I've got the crunch ready for Ol' Jack. Will add a bio later.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm having issues with my background.  I have a vague outline but don't know the setting well enough to fill in details.  Will hoepfully have something ready soon.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 19, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> Technically when you roll, you roll in order, so... But you do get a free 14 to put somewhere. Those are really good stats, though, especially if you replace that 7.



I know this. That's why joked about being a grump. Charisma 7.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 19, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> I know this. That's why joked about being a grump. Charisma 7.



I've got Charisma 8, so looks like a lot of Grumpy in this crew (though I was thinking maybe more the stoic doesnt talk much at all type)


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 19, 2020)

Stoicism can look like grumpiness to some.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 20, 2020)

So we're basically Waldorf and Statler... in space.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 21, 2020)

Tonguez said:


> I've got Charisma 8, so looks like a lot of Grumpy in this crew (though I was thinking maybe more the stoic doesnt talk much at all type)



Jude will talk enough for the rest of you


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 22, 2020)

Sorry everyone taking me a bit longer than I expected to get prepped for the game....


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 22, 2020)

No problem, I still need to finish that bio... I'd rather have a fun game that takes a little longer to start, then an unfun game.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 22, 2020)

Yeah I have to finish mine as well.  I have my first draft almost done so should be able to get something up soon.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 22, 2020)

I should get around to this. What do we have? What do we need? I'll work from there since I can do almost anything with my godly rolls.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 22, 2020)

very rough bio

Magnus was born on a deep belt mining station.  He spent his childhood in the cramp confined spaces and recycled air.  His parents ran the maintenance crew.  When he wasn't in school he was helping them or exploring the station.  At 13 he had his first incident.  He had dozed off in class and woke up on deck 3s main airlock.  He had jumped halfway across the station because he was dreaming of riding on the tramp frieghter that had docked there the other week.  After that everything changed.  His friends stopped talking to him.  Psychics weren't persecuted on the station like on some worlds but he could still see the fear in peoles eyes when he was around.  His parents even treated him differently.  They were distant, afraid like everyone else.  When the representative from the <Need Org Name> arrived on staion to interview him Magnus knew he was going to be leaving his home.  He spent 10 years at the acadmey.  He learned to control his powers and opened up the freedom he had craved so much as a child on station.  Once he graduated he hopped onto a ship and took to the stars.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 22, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> I should get around to this. What do we have? What do we need? I'll work from there since I can do almost anything with my godly rolls.




Iirc We’ve got a Faceman, 2 warriors, a pilot, a fixer, a psychic teleporter and ...


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 23, 2020)

Might be best to list skills and who is covering them. Copy and paste the list and put in your character's skills.

Administer
Connect - Maverick
Exert
Fix
Heal
Know
Lead - Maverick
Notice
Perform
Pilot
Program
Punch
Shoot - Maverick
Sneak
Stab
Survive
Talk - Talk
Trade
Work


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 23, 2020)

Administer
Connect - Maverick
Exert - Kore
Fix - Kore
Heal
Know
Lead - Maverick
Notice
Perform
Pilot - Kore
Program
Punch
Shoot - Maverick, Kore
Sneak
Stab
Survive
Talk - Talk
Trade
Work


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 23, 2020)

Administer
Connect - Maverick
Exert - Kore
Fix - Kore, Ol' Jack
Heal
Know
Lead - Maverick
Notice
Perform
Pilot - Kore, Ol' Jack
Program
Punch
Shoot - Maverick, Kore, Ol' Jack
Sneak
Stab
Survive
Talk - Maverick
Trade - Ol' Jack
Work

I see some overlap in skills here... Not that it's a bad thing! Back up pilots and fixers are good, and we're good with guns.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 23, 2020)

Administer
Connect - Maverick
Exert - Kore, Magnus
Fix - Kore, Ol' Jack, Magnus
Heal
Know
Lead - Maverick
Notice
Perform
Pilot - Kore, Ol' Jack
Program - Magnus
Punch
Shoot - Maverick, Kore, Ol' Jack, Magnus
Sneak
Stab
Survive
Talk - Maverick
Teleportation - Magnus
Trade - Ol' Jack
Work

I rolled skills so can't change much. I can change shoot. Maybe switch that out for sneak or something.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 23, 2020)

Ok so I decided to swap shoot and sneak.  So new skill breakdown is below.

Administer
Connect - Maverick
Exert - Kore, Magnus
Fix - Kore, Ol' Jack, Magnus
Heal
Know
Lead - Maverick
Notice
Perform
Pilot - Kore, Ol' Jack
Program - Magnus
Punch
Shoot - Maverick, Kore, Ol' Jack
Sneak - Magnus
Stab
Survive
Talk - Maverick
Teleportation - Magnus
Trade - Ol' Jack
Work


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 23, 2020)

The big overlaps are Fix, Shoot, Exert and Pilot which all makes sense for any crew working out on the fringes of space, so not too concerned about those

It does looks like we could do with someone taking Heal and Notice though


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 23, 2020)

I wanted to have some exploration into the unknown, but no one took know so it's all the unknown to you guys


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 23, 2020)

Moon_Goddess said:


> I wanted to have some exploration into the unknown, but no one took know so it's all the unknown to you guys



Heh, well at least with Pilot we’ll be able to get there - we just won’t know what There is, 

then we can either talk to or shoot At whatever we find


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 23, 2020)

I'll figure out how to get Notice and Heal. Ship's Doctor/Science "officer" sounds amusing.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 23, 2020)

Okay, I need a planetary background but I'm sure that won't matter since she comes from a backwater.

Lady Abigail Helena Montgomery Hatch, M.D.

Abigail was born on a backwater PL2 planet in a city resembling Earth 1880s London. Her father was the Count of Montgomery and she was to be married off. She convinced daddy that she should go explore the stars before settling down. And once she got away from him, she never returned. Instead she sold off her jewels and put herself through school to become a physician. She still talks like nobility and she dresses in corseted dresses with poufy bustles. Her hair is blond, long and usually worn in an undo, covered by a proper teal or peach hat.

Background - Scholar
Class - Expert
Foci - Healer-1

Level: 1   XP: 0/3
HP: 4
AC: 13
BAB: +0


PhysicalMentalSavesSTR: 13 (+0)INT: 18 (+2)Physical: 15DEX: 12 (+0)WIS: 13 (+0)Evasion: 13CON: 13 (+0)CHA: 07 (-1)Mental: 15

Skills
Heal-1
Know-0
Notice-0

Equipment
Laser Pistol (1d6 damage)
Secure Clothing (AC 13)
Backpack (TL0)
Compad
Medkit
Bioscanner
4 Lazarus patches 
2 doses of Lift 
25 credits



Spoiler: Char Gen



Rolls: 13, 12, 13, 12, 13, 7, put 14 in INT

Scholar (rolls (all Growth) 6, 3, 2)
Any Skill: Notice
+2 Mental: INT
+2 Mental: INT

Expert: Free Skill: Heal-0
HP: LEVELd6 + LEVEL * CON bonus
Perk: Reroll Failed skill roll once per scene
Perk: Bonus skill point per level on level up

Focus Healer-1
Bonus Skill: Heal-0
You may attempt to stabilize one mortally-wounded adjacent person per round as an On Turn action.
When rolling Heal skill checks, roll 3d6 and drop the lowest die.

1st Level free skill: Heal-1
1st Level Hit point: _: 1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 23, 2020)

Administer
Connect - Maverick
Exert - Kore, Magnus
Fix - Kore, Ol' Jack, Magnus
Heal - Abigail
Know - Abigail
Lead - Maverick
Notice - Abigail
Perform
Pilot - Kore, Ol' Jack
Program - Magnus
Punch
Shoot - Maverick, Kore, Ol' Jack
Sneak - Magnus
Stab
Survive
Talk - Maverick
Teleportation - Magnus
Trade - Ol' Jack
Work


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 23, 2020)

So we are missing a survivalist, probably necessary on the fringe systems, and a bureaucrat, probably necessary in developed systems. We have no close combatants and no entertainers.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 24, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> So we are missing a survivalist, probably necessary on the fringe systems, and a bureaucrat, probably necessary in developed systems. We have no close combatants and no entertainers.



Maverick is the son of a politician and has high cha so maybe covers bureaucrat, survivalist is missing. Ol Jack has close combat as a focus (though not stab or punch)


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 24, 2020)

Okay I’ve swapped out Starfarer to Wanderer which gives me Survive as a free skill (in place of Pilot)


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 24, 2020)

Administer
Connect - Maverick
Exert - Kore, Magnus
Fix - Kore, Ol' Jack, Magnus
Heal - Abigail
Know - Abigail
Lead - Maverick
Notice - Abigail
Perform
Pilot -  Ol' Jack
Program - Magnus
Punch
Shoot - Maverick, Kore, Ol' Jack
Sneak - Magnus
Stab
Survive - Kore
Talk - Maverick
Teleportation - Magnus
Trade - Ol' Jack
Work


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 26, 2020)

Tonguez said:


> Maverick is the son of a politician and has high cha so maybe covers bureaucrat, survivalist is missing. Ol Jack has close combat as a focus (though not stab or punch)



You might want stab or shoot or punch so you aren't taking an automatic -2 for being untrained. But up to you.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 26, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> We have no close combatants and no entertainers.




Ol' Jack has Close Combatant, so he can shoot people up close. 

Does that count as entertainment to you kids these days?


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 26, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> You might want stab or shoot or punch so you aren't taking an automatic -2 for being untrained. But up to you.




It's a -1 penalty for untrained checks, pg 7. -2 would be awful on 2d6.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 29, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> It's a -1 penalty for untrained checks, pg 7. -2 would be awful on 2d6.



Ah, right.  For some reason I keep thinking it's -2. Too much Savage Worlds, I guess.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry my girlfriend lost her job and work is hell and I've not been feeling like doing gaming stuff,  I need to put this on hold for a couple weeks.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2020)

Just curious. Real life is always more important.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear that, and I mean the real-life stuff. Good luck and I’ll wait until you’re ready to start this game.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 1, 2020)

Hope all is well.


----------

